# Due to what happened in France, we need strcter gun control laws.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

This morning while watching the news on a network that I won't mention, a liberal radio talk host stated that what happened in France demonstrates why we need stricter gun control laws in the U.S.. According to him there are too many firearms available in the United States, and it would be too easy for terrorists to get their hands on firearms. He also kept going back to the school shootings in Connecticut. He said what needs to be done is first make it more difficult to own a gun by stricter background checks that would cover both the individual AND their relatives (in case they have a crazy son), and secondly, if you own a firearm it would have to be stored in a "government approved" safe. 

Someone who had an opposing view kept saying that if someone in the magazine's office or the store was armed they would have at least had a chance, but the gungrabber discounted that out of hand, and went back to the school shooting. When the person with opposing view brought up the FACT that in the United States in areas where firearms are more available to law abiding citizens the number of violent crimes drops. Once again, the gungrabber went back to the school shooting, the number of dead children, and if his proposals would save just one life....... Yeah, don't let facts get in the way of your emotions.

IMO I think that we are going to see the gun grabbers trying to counteract this situation. Too many people who are aware of what happened are suddenly thinking that owning a firearm for self protection makes allot of sense, and the gun grabbers are going to have to do something to stop this kind of "reactionary" thinking. I think we will start seeing every gun crime and accidental shooting, especially of children, strongly covered in news media, and more idiots like the guy I saw on the news this morning trying to say that the answer is to somehow make the United States a "gun free" zone, even though France's gun control laws are some of the strictest in World.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually France's gun laws are not all that strict considering some places. However the solution is very simple for France. They've got over 700 No Go Zones.. They want to live in Ghetto's let's do it right. Wall them up just like with Berlin. One way in. No way out. Then since they don't want to assimilate into French culture, bring up the busses and truck them to the Med Ports and on boats back to some ******** Country,


----------



## Oneman (Dec 29, 2014)

Well anyone wants Dreadful Strict Gun Laws, come and live in the UK.
All Handguns Banned/Illegal
All Automatic Weapons Banned [Full or Part Auto]
All Military Weapons Banned
All Replica Weapons Banned 
Its hard work for a Farmer to get a permit for a Shotgun !
All Crossbows Im also told are now outlawed
I envy the USA for there "Right to bare and own Firearms" Lucky people.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We are fortunate in regards to gun laws. I have been reviewing Canada's laws and they are better than alot of places as far as what type of firearm you can own but their 5 round limit is silly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am all for stricter gun laws!!! They just make sense.

1. All Citizens over 18 must own a rifle..or pay a $500 a year (fee) TAX (exceptions for mental cases/Crimes committed with Guns/
2. Citizens that own a Rifle, Pistol, and shotgun can write off the cost of the guns one time on their taxes
3. Guns, cleaning kits, reloading supplies, and Ammo will be tax free
4. Citizens can write off $100 in ammo and targets per year for target practice


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Oneman said:


> Well anyone wants Dreadful Strict Gun Laws, come and live in the UK.
> All Handguns Banned/Illegal
> All Automatic Weapons Banned [Full or Part Auto]
> All Military Weapons Banned
> ...


My understanding is that you can own and shoot black powder muzzle loading rifles, shotguns and revolvers like the 1860 Army Colt Army Model 1860 - Ask.com Encyclopedia


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> We are fortunate in regards to gun laws. I have been reviewing Canada's laws and they are better than alot of places as far as what type of firearm you can own but their 5 round limit is silly.


It is silly. But there are ways around it. The law states that the magazine for a rifle has to be 5. Pistols 10. There are a number of pistol mags that fit rifles. So we buy those . Then we have 10. The mags are pinned. In a situation where laws wouldn't matter you bet we will experience pin failures. Also mags like the Beowulf 50 cal can hold a lot more and fit in an AR. Since it was made to hold 5 50 cal its legal. If you happen to put several 556 rounds in and use it in your AR your not breaking the law.

Yup. Things be weird here and we know it. But the new legislation being worked on right now can change some this too.

And yes AR rifles are legal here. They just need to be registered and are limited to 5 or when possible 10 rounds for sporting purposes only. Unless your military on guard at monuments. Then the mags are empty and the firing pins removed. These stupid laws cost us in Ottawa. More legislation won't fix it. More freedom will. Thankfully Canada refused the UN gun treaty that the U.S. Accepted. As step one. Of gun removal. As it will be the UNs fault. Not obastids. Ya right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oneman said:


> Well anyone wants Dreadful Strict Gun Laws, come and live in the UK.
> All Handguns Banned/Illegal
> All Automatic Weapons Banned [Full or Part Auto]
> All Military Weapons Banned
> ...


Not lucky. Luck had not a thing to do with it. Blood had everything to do with it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The U N is more than welcome to try and take our guns! Give them the ammo first.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> The U N is more than welcome to try and take our guns! Give them the ammo first.


The U.S. Government has bought enough ammo to fight a 20 year war and have left overs. Maybe since the federal reserve and the UN are of common interest there is a link. No clue this is just speculation.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What about all the ammo preppers have? I'm quite sure if it was all counted we would have more.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

ISIS is in favor of gun control. They want to ban magazines.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im sorry to say, but why dont they write up some laws that make it illegal for terrorists to own guns. That would solve everything.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> The U N is more than welcome to try and take our guns! Give them the ammo first.


At 2000 - 3000 FPS


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> At 2000 - 3000 FPS


5.56 at 3560

7.62 at 2450

.45ACP at various and sundry

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Another Cloward and Pliven talking point, brought to you courtesy of the left. Never let the opportunity to capitalize on a crisis go to waste. Trying to tie what happened in France to the situation in the US is not the brightest move. 

I'd say we show support for the French, offer condolences to the victims families and help them in any way possible. Yet to turn this tragic event into a political talking point in a effort to influence US public opinion on guns is at best callous and crass. At it's worst a flat out attempt at manipulation.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Since Jack The Ripper and the Yorkshire Ripper used KNIVES, why haven't the British cracked down on those "instruments of death"? 

Is it because banning knives would prevent the British politicians from cutting their lamb chops?

:banstick:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Holder is over there now explaining that to the French. He is also explaining if they had been more tolerant of Muslims, these things would not happen


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that it is an attempt to pre-empt any movement of people who start thinking that it might be a good idea to not only buy a firearm but go as far as wanting to even get CC license. Frankly the clown on TV looked kind of desperate, and the pro-gun advocate made him sound like a moron.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> 5.56 at 3560
> 
> 7.62 at 2450
> 
> ...


7.62x51. Turning cover into concealment at 2700fps


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight55,

I need to know, does the Cactus come in a full size 1911 config with rail and a Streamlight TLR-2?


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll try and keep this simple. Statistics show that U.S. States that have Open Carry and or have laws that encourage citizens to be armed in public, the crime rates are lower. Cities or State that go against this have higher crime or many levels.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It was against the law to have these arms in France. Criminals break laws. Making more laws will only result in more crimes. 

You will never disarm all criminals and terrorists. Only the law abiding. This is the crux of gun control, politicians fearing the average people when united. They care about criminals and terrorists in that it gives them an issue to stump about and act important over for the sheepole.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TxBorderCop said:


> Dwight55,
> 
> I need to know, does the Cactus come in a full size 1911 config with rail and a Streamlight TLR-2?


Check your personal message box.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey heres a thought.... maybe if more of those folks had firearms and the cahonees to use them none of that crap would happen


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Listen guys, most of us, probably all, are "pro guns, F U gun grabbers" kind of guys. We realize that the other side really is wrong and doesn't make any chance. But they continue to push and push for tighter gun control in the USA, probably also Canada. Complaining on a forum like this is what they say, "preaching to the choir". Go out and talk to those crazy liberals and try to change them. If you can change just 1 person, you did more good than any rant on the internet.

I love you pro gun guys, but most pro gun people don't do anything. The gun grabbers are out there everyday, pushing harder and harder. Yes they are stupid and crazy, but they are winning.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

mcangus said:


> Listen guys, most of us, probably all, are "pro guns, F U gun grabbers" kind of guys. We realize that the other side really is wrong and doesn't make any chance. But they continue to push and push for tighter gun control in the USA, probably also Canada. Complaining on a forum like this is what they say, "preaching to the choir". Go out and talk to those crazy liberals and try to change them. If you can change just 1 person, you did more good than any rant on the internet.
> 
> I love you pro gun guys, but most pro gun people don't do anything. The gun grabbers are out there everyday, pushing harder and harder. Yes they are stupid and crazy, but they are winning.


The gun-grabbers are completely IRRELEVENT. Why? Because they CAN'T DEFEND THEMSELVES!

WTSHTF, the gun-grabbers will be the FIRST targets of the criminals that will be running free in the streets.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am all for stricter gun laws!!! They just make sense.
> 
> 1. All Citizens over 18 must own a rifle..or pay a $500 a year (fee) TAX (exceptions for mental cases/Crimes committed with Guns/
> 2. Citizens that own a Rifle, Pistol, and shotgun can write off the cost of the guns one time on their taxes
> ...


Tell me which election you are running in, so we can send contributions.


----------

